# Frogs Spawn 2011



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Took these pics today, anyone wanting some of this just let me no, as long as you come and get it and it's not fish food.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Bloody hell that's a lot o' spawn! As for offering it to people, I think it's best to keep it where it is, as there's risk of spreading disease like chytrid fungus between different areas. Not sure if it can be spread via spawn but meh, I'm sure someone'll be along to correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jeez! it's spring there already!:mf_dribble:

we still have our snow shovels at the ready here!:whip:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

manda88 said:


> Bloody hell that's a lot o' spawn! As for offering it to people, I think it's best to keep it where it is, as there's risk of spreading disease like chytrid fungus between different areas. Not sure if it can be spread via spawn but meh, I'm sure someone'll be along to correct me if I'm wrong!


This is just a small amount for my pond, this is just the start.
The shame is most of this will die, there is always far to much.
Yes would be interesting on the disease, weather spawn could carry it.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

HABU said:


> jeez! it's spring there already!:mf_dribble:
> 
> we still have our snow shovels at the ready here!:whip:


Good feeling, spring being here / on the way.:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah... spring is around the corner... milder weather there... plants a'popping... tress beginning to bud...

it's late siberia here right now...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I love spring!!! It's really feeling like it today here, too.... Sun's shining and the birds are cheerily singing! That is a lot of spawn for a little pond!!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah your so lucky, been searching everywhere for spawn for some photography of mating etc :bash: as for the fungus, seeing as it is a fungus then i should think its very likely that it can be spread by spawn seeing as it has a moist surface for growth. 

Its a shame so much spawn dies over the spring as youve said, surely with the state of wild amphibian populations at the moment, wildlife centres would take spawn and release the froglets :blush: but then i dont know lol good luck with it anyhow, hope all goes well


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Have loads of frogs and toads in my garden but no spawn.... suppose it may help if I turn off the fountain as I tend to leave it running year round... never tried it... what do people think?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Janine00 said:


> Have loads of frogs and toads in my garden but no spawn.... suppose it may help if I turn off the fountain as I tend to leave it running year round... never tried it... what do people think?


That would help: victory:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

OK thanks.... is it too late to bother this year do you think?... or should I just go for it next year?... they obviously find places to breed round here as there are generally fairly large numbers every time I move a log or suchlike from around my pond and have several resident toads, one who comes out and sings to me in the evenings in the summer :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Janine00 said:


> OK thanks.... is it too late to bother this year do you think?... or should I just go for it next year?... they obviously find places to breed round here as there are generally fairly large numbers every time I move a log or suchlike from around my pond and have several resident toads, one who comes out and sings to me in the evenings in the summer :2thumb:


No it's not to late, as long as they don't become fish food give it a go.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its too cld here for spring, it was 4 today all day, and raining and windy


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Did not put fish in my pond as I wanted it for wildlife... just never thought about the fountain putting froggie's off spawning :blush:


----------

